# i just found out im pregnant...guess how old i am?



## regretful5

heyy guys im jay jay (not my real name but close enoguh) im 13 years old and im having a baby. i havent told my mom yet and she will have a damn cow! you cant really tell all that much yet just by looking at me but yeah. anyway the babys father is much older than me. hes 18. no real names here so lets call him lee. he plans on sticking around which is a good thing in some ways but i do not want my baby daddy to be in prison for statutory rape. of course other than all the bad shit im kinda excited. im not sure on names yet but ill figure it out so ya im new to this site and it should probably go in the introducing yourself forum but im a teen so i started here. so im probably the youngest one here huh? :dohh:


----------



## Kailynnsmommy

hey hun, first of welcome to bnb and congrats!
im Danielle im 16 and due in 3 weeks with a little girl,
the daddy can only be put in jail if someone were to press charges, which hopefully nobody will do. 
how far along are you?
i think you may be the youngest one, but nobody will judge u because of that/ at least you are being responsible about it


----------



## Callie-xoxox

Heyy!! welcome.
I am Callie I am 18 and due in 7 weeks.
And I dont think he will get changed but just be care-full what you tell people!
And no one will judge you on here, we are here to give support!


----------



## NicoleLJ

Aww sweety. I have an 11yr old daughter and I know I would want to know if she was pregnant. Yes I would be disappointed but I love my daughter and am here to support her and help her. I only pray your parents will feel the same way. You are in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## regretful5

dnw_lvs_mjc said:


> hey hun, first of welcome to bnb and congrats!
> im Danielle im 16 and due in 3 weeks with a little girl,
> the daddy can only be put in jail if someone were to press charges, which hopefully nobody will do.
> how far along are you?
> i think you may be the youngest one, but nobody will judge u because of that/ at least you are being responsible about it

thanx Danielle im about 4 or 5 weeks along. i dont think my mom will press charges because she already knows im sexually active and she is also good friends with lee so i hope she dosent flip out to bad  and lee has his GED and hes getting a job so he can help support the baby. its nice im supprised at how nice everyone here is


----------



## regretful5

NicoleLJ said:


> Aww sweety. I have an 11yr old daughter and I know I would want to know if she was pregnant. Yes I would be disappointed but I love my daughter and am here to support her and help her. I only pray your parents will feel the same way. You are in my thoughts and prayers.

ha i wish you were my mom right about now. my mom will probably want to hit me once she finds out but wont for the sole reason i that im pregnant. thank you very much for keeping me in your prayers. im going to need it


----------



## regretful5

Callie-xoxox said:


> Heyy!! welcome.
> I am Callie I am 18 and due in 7 weeks.
> And I dont think he will get changed but just be care-full what you tell people!
> And no one will judge you on here, we are here to give support!

heyy there callie i like your glasses they really compliment you and congrats in being due so soon i bet your excited<3


----------



## Callie-xoxox

regretful5 said:


> Callie-xoxox said:
> 
> 
> Heyy!! welcome.
> I am Callie I am 18 and due in 7 weeks.
> And I dont think he will get changed but just be care-full what you tell people!
> And no one will judge you on here, we are here to give support!
> 
> heyy there callie i like your glasses they really compliment you and congrats in being due so soon i bet your excited<3Click to expand...


Thanks!! And I am getting excited<3 

How far along are youu?


----------



## lovetaralyn

Hey, I'm Taralyn and i'm 18 :)
I am 24 weeks along and I'm due September 11 with a little girl.
Welcome to the site and hope all goes well!


----------



## Deee[Riley<3]

you are the youngest i've seen
on here so far, but i am seventeen
and i am due in 9 days with a baby
boy <3 all the girls are extreamly
supportive & they will help you
alot. i hope to hear from you 
so keep us updated on how things
work out & you can add me as a 
friend & message me whenever you
need to !! good luck hunnn .


----------



## halas

hey welcome to bnb im hayley im 19 im 31 weeks along with my 2nd A BOY i have a 15 month old daughter. hope all goes well for you


----------



## Mindy_mini

Hun Im with Nicole on this one. Your mum is likely to go mad BUT you need to tell her asap. You will need her help and support so the sooner you get it over with the sooner she will calm down and be able to offer that to you.

Im glad the father is going to support you but sadly men cant be relied on and you need your mum as a back up.

Good luck in telling her


----------



## Alexandra91

Hiya hun congratulations on your pregnancy im alex 34 weeks pregnant with a little boy :D as all the other girls have said you need to tell your mum soon as possible, even though she will be angry you will need her support more than ever! she will be able to help you with doctors appointments etc which u will need to sort out soon as well :) 
No one here will judge you for your age, we all know what its like to be frowed upon for being young mums! keep us up to date with whats going on, good luck xxx


----------



## Lea21

Hiya im Lea im 22 (bit older than some in ere lol)
Im due august 17th with a lil girl.
After the initial shock im sure your mum will come around....xx


----------



## MadamRose

Hi dont worry you will be fine. You need to tell your mum as soon as possible as you need some support also. She may be very disappoitnted at first. Maybe have the dad with you also so he can show that he is willing to support you and the baby, this may help her feel slightly better.
It isn't going to be easy but with good support you will be fine.
I am 17 (18 on the 5th june) and still with the dad of my baby, we are due to marry in July. And im due on the 6th october.

Good luck and a happy and healthy 9 months


----------



## Jadelm

Hey, I'm Jade 19 (20 in two weeks yay) and almost 19 weeks pregnant with a little girl :D
Congrats with your pregnancy and good luck with telling your Mum, like others have said I'm sure she'll be upset at first but the sooner you tell her the better she'll feel as you won't have hidden it from her and better for you as you can have her support sooner, which trust me you will need!! :hugs: xxx


----------



## chocaccino

Hi :wave:
I'm glad FOB is being supportive and i hope your mum will be equally supportive!
There was another 13 yr old mummy on here.
xxx


----------



## emmylou209

Welcome hun and congrats on the pregnancy im emma 19 and 18+3weeks pregnant. The sonner u tell ur mom the better cz u will need the surport good luck x x


----------



## youngmum2b

welcome to BnB, n congrats on ur pregnancy.
I have to agree with the others the sooner u tell ur mum the better, i remember wheni was 13 n had to tell my mum i was pregnant so i know it ain't something ur looking forward to.

Friend me if u want or PM me if u ever wana talk


----------



## haley09

Hi :) I'm haley 19 and almost 38 weeks with a little girl due june 12. 

You need to tell your mom though ASAP so you can get to the doctors and get all your medical worked out :thumbup: she will be mad at first but is likley to come around. I wish you the best:flower:


----------



## x__Hannah__x

Hey  I'm Hannah and I'm due 8th July with a little girl :)
Just do whatever you feel is right hun & don't worry about people judging you on here we're all here to give support :)
How you feeling today?
x


----------



## veganmum2be

hello :hi:
how far along are you? i think it would be better to tell parents sooner rather than later.
xx


----------



## AnnabelsMummy

heyyy!! welcome to bnb! :)
i'm 30 weeks and 4 days along and i'm 17.. 

your mum might over react at first and be a bit crazy, but usually they do come round..
but you have to expect it's obviously a bit of a shock for them too!!
xxxx


----------



## YoJoJo

Hunny i'm not judging you on being pregnant or the decisions you've made in life. I was a young mum too...all though much older than you it feels BUT i'm sorry an 18 yr old should not SHOULD NOT being having sex with a 13 yr old. 

How has this come about? Is he your boyfriend? I'm seriously concerned for you here and i'm not trying to start an arguement on this thread (I was a teen mum once too!!) but 18 and 13?? Nope, noway. Illegal, Immoral and I have to question what HE gets out of it and why he chooses to sleep with you rather than somebody over 16 : (


----------



## rainbows_x

Hey hun, congratulations on your pregnancy.
I'm Donna, 19 & due a little girl in August.
I agree you need to tell your mum as soon as you can.
Have you made an appointment to see your midwife yet?
:hugs:


----------



## bbyno1

heyy and welcome to BNB..:D
age is just a number;)
im Ellie,21 expecting a boy in aug..

big congratulations to you:Dx


----------



## MissMamma

Congrats Chick...I Am So Glad I Found This Website When I Did. It has Been Such A Massive Support And I Hope I Can Be Just As Helpful For You! 
I Do Definitely Agree That You Should Tell Your Mum Though, Sooner The Better. She May Be Shocked But She Will Respect You And It Will Also Make Her Feel Better Knowing That You Feel Like You Can Trust Her...Good Luck I Know It's Scary But Its Better Just To Get It Over With. 
Congratulations Again On Your Baba :flower:


----------



## Desi's_lost

YoJoJo said:


> Hunny i'm not judging you on being pregnant or the decisions you've made in life. I was a young mum too...all though much older than you it feels BUT i'm sorry an 18 yr old should not SHOULD NOT being having sex with a 13 yr old.
> 
> How has this come about? Is he your boyfriend? I'm seriously concerned for you here and i'm not trying to start an arguement on this thread (I was a teen mum once too!!) but 18 and 13?? Nope, noway. Illegal, Immoral and I have to question what HE gets out of it and why he chooses to sleep with you rather than somebody over 16 : (

its really not that surprising, and getting on her case wont help. whats important is if he stays and is a good dad. what good is he in prison? 
anyway congrats hun and good luck. i know there are a few 14 year olds here too.


----------



## amygwen

YoJoJo said:


> Hunny i'm not judging you on being pregnant or the decisions you've made in life. I was a young mum too...all though much older than you it feels BUT i'm sorry an 18 yr old should not SHOULD NOT being having sex with a 13 yr old.
> 
> How has this come about? Is he your boyfriend? I'm seriously concerned for you here and i'm not trying to start an arguement on this thread (I was a teen mum once too!!) but 18 and 13?? Nope, noway. Illegal, Immoral and I have to question what HE gets out of it and why he chooses to sleep with you rather than somebody over 16 : (

Boo! :growlmad:


----------



## amygwen

Hey there!

I'm Amy, I'm 20 & I'm pregnant with my first.. it's great that you're atleast making a start by joining a forum. The girls here are very helpful and can give the best advice. It's definitely a good place to run to when you need help with something. The best advice I can give you right now is to let your mom know ASAP. I can understand how scary it might be and how mad she might end up being. But, the sooner you tell her the better you will feel & right now the last thing you need to be stressing about is telling her, because she IS your mom & I'm sure she will love you no matter what!! Good luck and congratulations on your pregnancy!! :flower:


----------



## YoJoJo

Ok well I said I was going to start a fight and i'm not, especially with teenagers. I wasn't judging her but this 18 yr old is breaking the law.

Perhaps you'll look back on this with more mature eyes when your babies are 13 and see that the very idea of them being touched in a sexual way by an 18 yr old is gut wrenching.

I'm sorry that people find it acceptable, really it's quite unbelievable.

Good luck ladies.


----------



## hopeandpray

:wave: welcome, i'm not a teen mum but wanted to say good luck in your pregnancy. i'm fairly sure there's someone that got pregnant at 13 now in the teen parenting section. it's great that your boyfriend wants to support you but like the others said you'll need a whole lot more support than just him so start building up your support network and tell her parents asap!


----------



## MissMamma

YoJoJo said:


> Ok well I said I was going to start a fight and i'm not, especially with teenagers.

Whats That Meant To Mean?! It Sounds V. Patronizing. I Can Understand Where You're Coming From But Dont You Remember Being 13 And How Grown Up And Mature You Felt And How Pissed You Used To Get When Older People Said Stuff Like That To You?


----------



## amygwen

YoJoJo said:


> Ok well I said I was going to start a fight and i'm not, especially with teenagers. I wasn't judging her but this 18 yr old is breaking the law.
> 
> Perhaps you'll look back on this with more mature eyes when your babies are 13 and see that the very idea of them being touched in a sexual way by an 18 yr old is gut wrenching.
> 
> I'm sorry that people find it acceptable, really it's quite unbelievable.
> 
> Good luck ladies.

No one's wanting to start a fight with you either, especially over the internet. Realistically, this girl came on here looking for advice. YOU just decided out of no where to start judging her when you don't even know her situation. I don't care if she's 13 or if she's 30, it's not your place to tell her what's right and what's wrong, you're not her mother. 

We are trying to be supportive, that's why we're all here. You are obviously just trying to make the situation worse for her, so I don't know why you even bothered to throw your 2 cents in. I'm surprised that you out of everyone would know how it feels to be a teen mom, yet you judge people the way you do, it's quite sad. 

:flower:


----------



## samface182

YoJoJo said:


> Ok well I said I was going to start a fight and i'm not, especially with teenagers. I wasn't judging her but this 18 yr old is breaking the law.
> 
> Perhaps you'll look back on this with more mature eyes when your babies are 13 and see that the very idea of them being touched in a sexual way by an 18 yr old is gut wrenching.
> 
> I'm sorry that people find it acceptable, really it's quite unbelievable.
> 
> Good luck ladies.

this girl needs support, not to be judged. what's done is done, no matter what age she is, it's not up to you or anyone to judge her.


----------



## samface182

congrats on your pregnancy hun :) how far along are you?
xx


----------



## ChocLit

Hey hun, no worries, as long as you are committed to having your baby, all will be well. My mum wasn't happy when I told her but when I made it clear that I would always chose my baby over her, she came round... now she is sooo excited lol. You will be fine and let us know how it goes xxx :hugs:


----------



## Lyrah

Congratulations sweetie!! :D

I'm 19 years old and 31 weeks pregnant tomorrow with a little prince, due 29th July :)

Nice to meet you hun! I agree with the other girls, please tell your mum asap. It's so hard at first and quite scary but she's your mum sweetie and I'm sure even if she gets angry, she will come around and be understanding and supportive soon. She will need time to adjust to it hun because you're still her little girl, but everything will work out okay and be alright! :hugs:

We're all here for you, so please keep us updated and let us know how you're doing etc.

:hugs:

xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## rachyh1990

yojojo is just giving her opinion on the events that led to this young girl getting pregnant, i am sure if any of you had younger sisters aged 12-13 you would hate the thought of them having sex with somebody of most of your ages (quite alot of people on this thread are 17-20). she is just stating her worry towards this girl as an 18year old boy has more freedom than her and i am guessing she is also worried that he wont stick to his word. she wasnt judging the girl for her decisions but the 18 year old "responsible" ADULT that is also part of the reason that this girl got pregnant. 

Saying all that doesnt mean that i wont be here to offer advice and wish this young girl a happy and health 9 months :D are you going to find out the gender? xxx


----------



## YoJoJo

I'm not judging her for being pregnant or trying to patronise her or anybody but I genuinely am worried for this girl who is without question still a child herself having sex with a grown man. 

I wish the OP the best of luck and hope that everything turns out well with her but I'll be honest and say that when her mother (who is an adult) finds out that her daughter (who is a child) has been having sex with an 18 yr old MAN she finds out all the details and ensures that one way or another he doesn't get the oppurtunity to do it again! For the safety of the OP! XXX


----------



## Lauraxamy

Hey hun and welcome to BnB, don't worry you will be 100% fine in all of this and no matter what happens they'll be lots of supportive girls on here willing to talk to you and listen :hugs: I was 18 when I fell pregnant and 19 when I gave birth and at any age it's scarey but you will be absolutely fine! The best thing you can do is tell your parents asap, they may worry and be upset at first but it's only because they care about you and you'll always be their little girl at the end of the day. I have a 14 year old cousin and if she ever got pregnant at 13 I'd of wanted her to of done the right thing and told her parents asap to get things sorted. Once you tell them you'll feel better and feel like a whole weight has been lifted. I'm so pleased baby's daddy is being supportive. Don't ever be afraid to PM me if you ever need advice etc and of course use the forum to rant hehe, best of luck with telling your parents and the rest of your pregnancy :hugs:


----------



## MadamRose

YoJoJo said:


> I'm not judging her for being pregnant or trying to patronise her or anybody but I genuinely am worried for this girl who is without question still a child herself having sex with a grown man.
> 
> I wish the OP the best of luck and hope that everything turns out well with her but I'll be honest and say that when her mother (who is an adult) finds out that her daughter (who is a child) has been having sex with an 18 yr old MAN she finds out all the details and ensures that one way or another he doesn't get the oppurtunity to do it again! For the safety of the OP! XXX

I understand where you are coming from you dont have a probelm with her bainf pregnant as you know it happens, it just the fact the dad is an adult and she is a minor. 
I agree i wouldnt be too happy if it was my child, but there is nothing that can be done about it now, and as long as everyone supports her thats the main thing that matters


----------



## AriannasMama

YoJoJo said:


> Ok well I said I was going to start a fight and i'm not, especially with teenagers. I wasn't judging her but this 18 yr old is breaking the law.
> 
> Perhaps you'll look back on this with more mature eyes when your babies are 13 and see that the very idea of them being touched in a sexual way by an 18 yr old is gut wrenching.
> 
> I'm sorry that people find it acceptable, really it's quite unbelievable.
> 
> Good luck ladies.

I get what you are saying, 18 and 13 is a BIG age difference, what can a 13 year old and 18 year old have in common, ya know? I wouldn't want my step daughter to be 13 and having relationships with an 18 year old, its very inappropriate, but whats done is done.

But aside from that all, just tell your mom right away, I am 20, 21 in August and am almost 22 weeks pregnant, our situations are a little different because of our ages, so my mom took it ok, and now she can't wait to meet her grandbaby, thats how it is in most cases. If you cant tell her face to face, write her a note, she will eventually come around. Good luck & congrats, a baby is really a blessing :flower:


----------



## MadamRose

Its hard to explain though as 18 and 13 is seen as unacceptable, however if it was 18 and 23 it would be seen as ok because they were both adults. its a hard one


----------



## rainbows_x

Due#1-2010 said:


> Its hard to explain though as 18 and 13 is seen as unacceptable, however if it was 18 and 23 it would be seen as ok because they were both adults. its a hard one

True, I was 18 when I started dating my boyfriend, he was 26.
Now I'm coming up to 20 & he's almost 28 :)


----------



## Jadelm

No one is saying that a 13 year old having sex with an 18 year old is right, or even that a 13 year old having sex at all is but it's a very obvious fact that it's illegal and she doesn't really need telling, nor being called a child repeatedly. Everybody makes mistakes and regardless of her age she is still with FOB and insulting him/being angry at him isn't going to make her feel welcome on this forum or do her any good so what's the point? Sometimes people make the wrong choices in life or are naive about things, but this website is here for all of our support because of our babies, the fact of the matter is she is pregnant and now that is the most important thing, not how or why the baby got there! 

Sorry for the rant, it's just if it was me I'd be scared enough and to come on here and then get that kind of reaction it would scare me away from talking to the people on here, so to the OP please stick around :hugs: the majority of us are here for you no matter what your circumstances are :) xxxxx


----------



## Youngling

rainbows_x said:


> Due#1-2010 said:
> 
> 
> Its hard to explain though as 18 and 13 is seen as unacceptable, however if it was 18 and 23 it would be seen as ok because they were both adults. its a hard one
> 
> True, I was 18 when I started dating my boyfriend, he was 26.
> Now I'm coming up to 20 & he's almost 28 :)Click to expand...

I was 18 when I got with OH too and he was 26. Im now 21 and hes coming up 29
xx


----------



## MadamRose

Youngling said:


> rainbows_x said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Due#1-2010 said:
> 
> 
> Its hard to explain though as 18 and 13 is seen as unacceptable, however if it was 18 and 23 it would be seen as ok because they were both adults. its a hard one
> 
> True, I was 18 when I started dating my boyfriend, he was 26.
> Now I'm coming up to 20 & he's almost 28 :)Click to expand...
> 
> I was 18 when I got with OH too and he was 26. Im now 21 and hes coming up 29
> xxClick to expand...

I was 16 when i got with mine and he was 24, in Uk so perfectly legal. im now almost 18 and he turns 26 in august


----------



## Mel+Bump

dnw_lvs_mjc said:


> hey hun, first of welcome to bnb and congrats!
> im Danielle im 16 and due in 3 weeks with a little girl,
> the daddy can only be put in jail if someone were to press charges, which hopefully nobody will do.
> how far along are you?
> i think you may be the youngest one, but nobody will judge u because of that/ at least you are being responsible about it

ok so first off, congrats on the pregnancy...really do hope it goes well :)

But Im not sure if the info above is correct. The part about them having to press charges for anything to be done about it. When you go to the doctors and fill out the forms ect you have to put your age and the fathers age and this will automatically mean other people will be involved. This isn't to have a go, but please be careful. If you want him to be around then deffinatly be careful with what information is put on the forms. At the very least if the authorities find out he's slept with you then he will be put on the sex offenders list, which like someones rightly put, will be useless to both you and your baby. Just something to keep in mind.

Good luck with everything though x


----------



## MadamRose

Mel+Bump said:


> dnw_lvs_mjc said:
> 
> 
> hey hun, first of welcome to bnb and congrats!
> im Danielle im 16 and due in 3 weeks with a little girl,
> the daddy can only be put in jail if someone were to press charges, which hopefully nobody will do.
> how far along are you?
> i think you may be the youngest one, but nobody will judge u because of that/ at least you are being responsible about it
> 
> ok so first off, congrats on the pregnancy...really do hope it goes well :)
> 
> But Im not sure if the info above is correct. The part about them having to press charges for anything to be done about it. When you go to the doctors and fill out the forms ect you have to put your age and the fathers age and this will automatically mean other people will be involved. This isn't to have a go, but please be careful. If you want him to be around then deffinatly be careful with what information is put on the forms. At the very least if the authorities find out he's slept with you then he will be put on the sex offenders list, which like someones rightly put, will be useless to both you and your baby. Just something to keep in mind.
> 
> Good luck with everything though xClick to expand...

I dont think medical profesinals are able to press charges on things like this, unless the parents of the person who is pregnant want to. so i think she should be ok. but just incase you could just leave him off your forms and you will not be judged for doing this.


----------



## polo_princess

Yojojo only asked a question and a valid one at that, no need to jump on her :dohh:


----------



## Lauraxamy

polo_princess said:


> Yojojo only asked a question and a valid one at that, no need to jump on her :dohh:

I agree. 

On the other hand though my OH is 8 and a half years older than me, I'm 19 he's almost 28. Nobody ever comments on our age gap and it's bigger than 13-18. I know it's slightly different but :shrug: it's her choice and they're happy.


----------



## MadamRose

Lauraxamy said:


> polo_princess said:
> 
> 
> Yojojo only asked a question and a valid one at that, no need to jump on her :dohh:
> 
> I agree.
> 
> On the other hand though my OH is 8 and a half years older than me, I'm 19 he's almost 28. Nobody ever comments on our age gap and it's bigger than 13-18. I know it's slightly different but :shrug: it's her choice and they're happy.Click to expand...

Yes i find it a very hard one, as its legal if they are that age and not doing anything. there is nothing wrong with them being in love or together, but there are some legal issues about other things i think thats the only reason :shrug:


----------



## Croc-O-Dile

Lauraxamy said:


> polo_princess said:
> 
> 
> Yojojo only asked a question and a valid one at that, no need to jump on her :dohh:
> 
> I agree.
> 
> *On the other hand though my OH is 8 and a half years older than me, I'm 19 he's almost 28.* Nobody ever comments on our age gap and it's bigger than 13-18. I know it's slightly different but :shrug: it's her choice and they're happy.Click to expand...

I think the reason it's never made a big deal with they're adults is because, well, they are both adults. Not talking age, but talking life experience. A 19 year old and a 28 year old can related to each other when it comes to money, working, schooling, etc. more than a 13 year old and an 18 year old. Not saying that the OP doesn't have life experience, nor am I judging her because I know at 13 I was more "advanced" that I should have been. Not starting a fight, just puting my 2 cents in. :)

OP, I don't think your boyfriend is a bad person or anything like that, he just made less than ideal choices. But that doesn't mean he can't be a good father. I hope the best for you, and do hope that the bickering that has gone on hasn't put you off posting on here. :hugs:


----------



## rubixcyoob.

First of all congrats on your pregnancy and I hope everything goes well for you :D xx
You do need to tell your mum sooner rather than later to sort out all the medical side and such.

I do agree with what the other girls have said about the baby's dad however, that *does not* mean I am judging you or looking down on your etc. The girls that have mentioned it, and myself, probably feel like there is some hidden agenda with the father because really, he is a grown man and you are still developing and maturing into a young adult. There just seems something odd about the interest is all.
The authorities may get involved when you tell them the details of the father - his age for example - due to you being so young. Questions do get raised about these type of things because of the emotional/mental difference in two people at13 and 18. However, do not lie and say he is younger than he is - that will only cause more difficulties later on - and I wouldn't leave him off your records because there is stuff they may need to know about the father which, if he isn't on record, may complicate things if it is witheld.


----------



## MadamRose

may i just ask everyone keeps saying OP and i have no idea what it means sorry


----------



## polo_princess

original/opening poster :)


----------



## MadamRose

Ok thanks :)


----------



## aliss

Due#1-2010 said:


> Mel+Bump said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dnw_lvs_mjc said:
> 
> 
> hey hun, first of welcome to bnb and congrats!
> im Danielle im 16 and due in 3 weeks with a little girl,
> the daddy can only be put in jail if someone were to press charges, which hopefully nobody will do.
> how far along are you?
> i think you may be the youngest one, but nobody will judge u because of that/ at least you are being responsible about it
> 
> ok so first off, congrats on the pregnancy...really do hope it goes well :)
> 
> But Im not sure if the info above is correct. The part about them having to press charges for anything to be done about it. When you go to the doctors and fill out the forms ect you have to put your age and the fathers age and this will automatically mean other people will be involved. This isn't to have a go, but please be careful. If you want him to be around then deffinatly be careful with what information is put on the forms. At the very least if the authorities find out he's slept with you then he will be put on the sex offenders list, which like someones rightly put, will be useless to both you and your baby. Just something to keep in mind.
> 
> Good luck with everything though xClick to expand...
> 
> I dont think medical profesinals are able to press charges on things like this, unless the parents of the person who is pregnant want to. so i think she should be ok. but just incase you could just leave him off your forms and you will not be judged for doing this.Click to expand...

I'm not sure where regretful5 (OP) lives, but in the US and Canada (I suspect from her language usage that she is from the US), a doctor is a mandatory reporter. Since a 13 year old is unable to consent to sex with an adult (in any US state or Canadian province), this would fall under mandatory reporting. In addition, whether or not her parents were okay with it does not matter either - you cannot "consent" to your child having sex with an adult. Lack of consent is considered rape (legally, hence the term "statutory rape") whether or not she was dating him, willing, whatever. 

regretful5, I know you are young and this must be a very hard situation for you, but you need to be realistic that you are 13 and _I'm not sure how you think you will be able to "hide" the father for another 5 years until you are 18. In addition, even when you turn 18, he could still be prosecuted._

No judgments here from me (although I am unimpressed with this man), just giving a bit of legal info for the OP to digest and understand.


----------



## dizzy65

:hugs:


----------



## LoobyLou75

I had my oldest daughter when I was 15, 19 years ago and my BF at the time was 18. I didn't tell my mum until I was 16 weeks pregnant who then marched me to the Dr's demanding something be done. Luckily, it was too late for that. We were together 10 years and had a son too.

Please tell your mum. You may find that she might be quite supportive, if she knows you are sexually active, she may have an inkling anyway. You need support now.


----------



## l0tt

I think you need a great big hug hun :hugs: x


----------



## xprincessx

hello!! I'm Janet, 17 years old and 22 weeks with a little boy called Callum. Don't worry, your mum may take it hard at first but she will get over it x


----------



## Leah_xx

Hi I'm leah and im 18 weeks today and due October 28.
welcome to the site. 
if u ever need anything we are all here for you


----------



## cabaretmum2b

Hey :) I'm Meg, I'm 18 and I'm due in about 10 and a half weeks with my baby girl!!! Congratulations on your pregnancy, it sounds like you and your boyfriend will be okay, especially as he is staying with you and sorting things out, it does make things easier!!!
If you ever need any advice or anything, we're all here to help, and feel free to PM me if you need anything :) 
I will say early on that telling your parents now could be the best thing you ever do - the earlier they know, the easier everything is, and after the initial shock, 9 out of 10 parents end up really excited and supportive :)
Good luck!!!


----------



## Desi's_lost

The fact of the matter is that A LOT of us made questionable choices but thats not what is important here. Whats important is OP feeling comfortable and supported. Yes, i agree as well that the age difference is not a good thing, but it never should have been brought up in the first place! And hey, for all we know FOB may turn out to be a better person than a lot of the troublesome FOB's around here. thats just my two cents. i feel like it never should have been stated. So yea.
Oh the legal part...she never has to tell them anything about FOB. she can say it was a one night thing and the doctors will never know the difference. i think thats the safest bet, but its all up to her.


----------



## Ablaski17

I no for a fact if your from the US you *DONT* have to say who the father is , you can always play it off as you dont know, if you dont want to deal with it all. My husband is a cop & I asked him about the situation, he wont be charged with anything unless you say you did not consent to it. That is the only way he can be put in jail or have any charges against him. I understand where all you girls are coming from with the age difference yet again you have to look at the whole situation. OP were you truthful with him about your age when you met him? Did he even ask you your age? If he didnt mabey he assumed you were older. In the end tho you are carrying a baby & thats all that matters right now is your health & the babys, good luck & congrats with everything. If you need anything PM me!


----------



## Desi's_lost

Ablaski17 said:


> My husband is a cop & I asked him about the situation, he wont be charged with anything unless you say you did not consent to it. That is the only way he can be put in jail or have any charges against him.

hmmm it depends on the state. they all have different rules. say in CT i know for fact and can find the exact law that says anyone who is under the age of 16 CAN NOT consent to sex and if the other person is 18(or three years older), they can be charged if it is brought to the authorities attention, and its up to the state, a parent couldnt even step in and say they dont want charges brought up.. fuuuuurthermore there is an additional law that states until a person hits 18 they can not consent to have sex with someone 3 or more years older than them. SO she would have to look up the laws in her particular state OR tell us where she's from and i, or anyone else, could look it up for her. 
I had to find all this out seeing FOB's parents tried to charge me with statutory rape =/


----------



## Desi's_lost

https://www.livestrong.com/article/12483-age-consensual-sex/ <---- simple but not very detailed

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ages_of_consent_in_North_America#United_States <---- very detailed, very confusing. 

both sites include all states, so that should answer any questions on if its safe/not safe to list the father on medical forms.


----------



## Ablaski17

Desi's_lost said:


> https://www.livestrong.com/article/12483-age-consensual-sex/ <---- simple but not very detailed
> 
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ages_of_consent_in_North_America#United_States <---- very detailed, very confusing.
> 
> both sites include all states, so that should answer any questions on if its safe/not safe to list the father on medical forms.


I understand where your coming from with the medical issues & stuff but if she dosent want to deal with it all its her choice. All that really matters is that her parents find out & the baby & her are healthy.


----------



## Desi's_lost

thats all i was saying. just trying to be helpful in case she wanted the info =/


----------



## greeneyesclw

i'm 16 and due on october 31st with my girl, Emily Jade :) you are the youngest one i've seen on here, but who said we can't be good mommies just cause we're young :thumbup:


----------



## xprincessx

greeneyesclw said:


> i'm 16 and due on october 31st with my girl, Emily Jade :) you are the youngest one i've seen on here, *but who said we can't be good mommies just cause we're young* :thumbup:

amen! x


----------



## Ablaski17

greeneyesclw said:


> i'm 16 and due on october 31st with my girl, Emily Jade :) you are the youngest one i've seen on here, but who said we can't be good mommies just cause we're young :thumbup:

I agree!


----------



## dizzy65

Hello im Shannon im 20.. Pregnant with my first. due august 24th :) i had my first m/c when i was 16 and had a couple more since then before i got this one.. if you have any questions or need any advice or just need some one to talk to feel free to PM me. You are the youngest ive seen on here in a long time.. but dont feel shy just because you are young doesnt mean you arent going to be a great mom :thumbup: good luck in everything


----------



## amy_2

Oh my gosh! 13! My parents would have shot me! Actually no, they would have shot the 18 year old guy. 

But seriously though, was it an intentional pregnancy? or just something you were lazy about? I don't mean to sound patronizing, but either way, good luck. 

I know that when I get pregnant I want the timing to be planned carefully, ive never pictured myself as having a "surprise" or "accident" pregnancy. But then that's just me, we're all different. 

The only standards you have to live up to are your own. No one else's opinion should matter.


----------



## Audball2108

Hello! My name is Audrey and I'm 16 and almost 19 weeks along. :D


----------



## halas

amy_2 said:


> Oh my gosh! 13! My parents would have shot me! Actually no, they would have shot the 18 year old guy.
> 
> But seriously though, was it an intentional pregnancy? or just something you were lazy about? I don't mean to sound patronizing, but either way, good luck.
> 
> I know that when I get pregnant I want the timing to be planned carefully, ive never pictured myself as having a "surprise" or "accident" pregnancy. But then that's just me, we're all different.
> 
> The only standards you have to live up to are your own. No one else's opinion should matter.


unplanned pregnancy dosnt mean any1 was being lazy i was on the pill when i fell pregnant with gabrielle and i'm sure if you ask alot of girls on here that didnt plan it and got pregnant due to contraceptive failure not being lazy


----------



## jelix9408

i cant really remember most of the law but i know FOR SURE that in florida you have to have more then a 4 or 5 year age difference in order to be charged with anything. 
and as long as you consent to it he wont get in trouble either.

btw congrats on the pregnancy!


----------



## rubixcyoob.

halas said:


> amy_2 said:
> 
> 
> Oh my gosh! 13! My parents would have shot me! Actually no, they would have shot the 18 year old guy.
> 
> But seriously though, was it an intentional pregnancy? or just something you were lazy about? I don't mean to sound patronizing, but either way, good luck.
> 
> I know that when I get pregnant I want the timing to be planned carefully, ive never pictured myself as having a "surprise" or "accident" pregnancy. But then that's just me, we're all different.
> 
> The only standards you have to live up to are your own. No one else's opinion should matter.
> 
> 
> unplanned pregnancy dosnt mean any1 was being lazy i was on the pill when i fell pregnant with gabrielle and i'm sure if you ask alot of girls on here that didnt plan it and got pregnant due to contraceptive failure not being lazyClick to expand...



I don't think she meant lazy in that sense. I interpreted it as lazy as in taking no precautions what so ever.


----------



## Xrachybabex

Hi im rach 18 due aug 28th with a boy x x


----------



## debsxhim

Hello. :hugs:
My names Deb, I'm 16 and a mom to one angel baby. <3
Honestly my best advice for you is to take a few more tests before you tell your mom. It may seem pointless since its rare to get a false positive, but its possible that your hormones aren't rising. I had a miscarriage, and the doctor said my hormones probably stopped raising a short two or three days after I found out. I know this isn't something you want to hear, but before you go through the stress of telling your whole family you should make sure its real. Telling your mom will be VERY hard. I cried when I told her, even though your young in the end shes your mom. If she loves you, she'll understand and hopefully be there to support whatever decision you choose. Before you tell everyone though, I'd get a confirmed blood test and/or ultrasound. Being a mom is going to be very hard, but just because its hard doesn't mean yopu can't do it. You have to know its a full time commitment and your life will change forever. But in the end its just a huge blessing in disguise. I figured that out very early on. :thumbup:​


----------



## upsy daisy1

hey, welcome to bnb and congrats on your pregnancy.hope its going well for you so far. although 13 is very young there is nothing saying that you cant be a good mum if your responsible so dont let anyone tell you otherwise.ive just turnt 21 and had my 1st.so not quite a teen. but as said before i would tell your mum as soon as possible.you have to think of your baby and get the best care and support possible.i no it is hard to tell your parents but better to do it now than carry the stress through your pregnancy. hope all goes well xx


----------



## Eabha'sMum

Heya, I am Caoimhe... welcome to bnb!!

Your young, but you need to make sure you keep everyone informed... keep a good support network. Make sure you are not too reliant on fob, remember they are not tied! remain as independant as possible.
Tell your mum, it will be hard. but she might just surprise you... have to admitt mine did!

Good Luck! Stay Safe... 
Love x


----------



## Mysties

I'd be really discreet when telling anyone the age of FOB. If the hospital/midwife wants to know (as they did with me), just say you didn't really know the boy and leave it at that.

I live in the UK (scotland to be precise) and a boy my age (18) is currently undergoing court trials and is facing up to 2 years in prison and a long time on the sex offenders list. He was caught having sex with a girl who's 13 also, by her aunty. All she done was phone the police - basically draw it their attention - and that was him ruined for the rest of his life. It's unlikely that he will ever be able to get a job, and in the event that he does, it will be minimum wage manual work. You wouldn't really want that for your child, would you? Please be careful and ensure the best life possible for it :hugs:


----------



## saraxx

Im sara 19 expecting in 7 weeks with my first, its hard telling parents even at my age but even if its a big shock to your mum, she will come round eventually, (They all tent to).


----------



## Trying4ababy

I think their was a young lady on here who went by Chloe?? who was a mom at 13 or 14...not sure


----------



## Jas029

First off, I'm 14.. Pregnant at 13 by a man much older then me.. I don't know where you live but where I live it doesn't matter if you don't wanna press charges if you're under 14 and the cops find out they WILL arrest him no matter what. Trust me I was in this position..

If you need help/advice just tell me I can help you..
Also, Telling your mom the sooner the better. When I told her she broke down but she helped me through the wholee pregnancy and helped me telling my dad(who didn't take it well...)
But my whole family is soo supportive of me and everyone loves Riley and I know I did the right thing:)

Don't let anyone ever EVER tell you, you can't do this because of your age/ect
That's complete bs. :hugs:


----------



## Malibu-x

hii, congratulations.... i know its really scary but be brave. im 18 and had my lil boy 8wks ago its amazing. i was so scared telling my mum and im 18.... hehe, hope you tell her soon tho, i think the sooner the better then she wont feel youve kept her in the dark, il add you as a friend so keep me posted, anything you need just ask... xx
:friends:

xx


----------



## Jayde1991

I got pregnant with my first at 16 and now i am pregnant with my 3rd and i am 19.
I think you are the youngest on here.
Welcome to BnB


----------



## jenny_wren

Trying4ababy said:


> I think their was a young lady on here who went by Chloe?? who was a mom at 13 or 14...not sure

chloe's 13, pregnant at 12 i think :thumbup:

but yea there are a few younger teen mums on
here you'll have loads of support im sure!

some of the best mums i know where 13/14 
like jas said dont let anyone tell you what you cant
do im sure you'll make a fantastic mummy

we're all here if you need us 

best of luck :hugs:

xx​


----------



## rubixcyoob.

Trying4ababy said:


> I think their was a young lady on here who went by Chloe?? who was a mom at 13 or 14...not sure




She got banned for questionable belief of identity. But Jas is a young but great mummy :thumbup:


----------



## Mumma2B2010

I'm 18 years old and 13 weeks pregnant :) 
Welcome to the forums hun and if you wanna chat send me a PM xx


----------



## Jas029

rubixcyoob. said:


> Trying4ababy said:
> 
> 
> I think their was a young lady on here who went by Chloe?? who was a mom at 13 or 14...not sure
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She got banned for questionable belief of identity. But Jas is a young but great mummy :thumbup:Click to expand...

:hugs:


----------



## Trying4ababy

Thanks...sorry I didn't know she got banned


----------



## missinglink

I hope you'll see a doctor and talk things over with him/her before telling your mom. Of course your mom will freak, she loves you and this will shock her beyond words. At 13 you are still a little girl, not fully developed in the department of carrying and having a baby and I'm really worried of the damage it might cause. I've seen a few 13 yr. olds going through this and it broke my heart. A doctor might suggest an abortion for the sake of your health and the baby's. Don't be too hard on MoJoJo, she truly sounds concerned and while I will offer all the support I can I have to hope this is a false alarm. If a doctor verifies the preganncy I would go to your mom immediately and speak with her, you will b e needing all her love and support right now. Good luck to you , my thoughts will be with you. I hope you will choose to continue with your schooling for as long as possible as your education will be vital to you in the future.


----------



## Jas029

missinglink said:


> I hope you'll see a doctor and talk things over with him/her before telling your mom. Of course your mom will freak, she loves you and this will shock her beyond words. At 13 you are still a little girl, not fully developed in the department of carrying and having a baby and I'm really worried of the damage it might cause. I've seen a few 13 yr. olds going through this and it broke my heart. A doctor might suggest an abortion for the sake of your health and the baby's. Don't be too hard on MoJoJo, she truly sounds concerned and while I will offer all the support I can I have to hope this is a false alarm. If a doctor verifies the preganncy I would go to your mom immediately and speak with her, you will b e needing all her love and support right now. Good luck to you , my thoughts will be with you. I hope you will choose to continue with your schooling for as long as possible as your education will be vital to you in the future.

My mom was extremely worried that my body wasn't capable of carrying a baby because I was 13. But like my personality my body was quite mature as well. 
I was a low risk birth and had no complications in my pregnancy til preeclampsia..

Hundreds of years ago if you weren't married and popping out kids but 15 you were an old hag. Yes I agree some 13 year old bodies are no different from a 8 year olds. But "back in the day" Most women had atleast ONE kid by 13.


----------



## prgirl_cesca

Sorry not a teen or even a mum myself, I had to comment. 
Jas is right, even starting your periods and having a menstrual cycle means your body is ready to carry a child and give birth, otherwise nature wouldn't have started your periods.


----------



## missinglink

prgirl_cesca said:


> Sorry not a teen or even a mum myself, I had to comment.
> Jas is right, even starting your periods and having a menstrual cycle means your body is ready to carry a child and give birth, otherwise nature wouldn't have started your periods.

You'll have to speak to a nurse or doctor about that as it isn't always the case. Would you breed a dog when in heat at six months? 
I know what the old days were but this just isn't the old days. I'm just thinking of the future for the girl, it's hard being tied down with a baby at that age, When your friends are off to dances, parties etc., and you're stuck at home with a baby it gets you down. I've seen teen moms throw their babies out of windows out of sheer frustration when the babies won't stop crying. I love babies, love my daughter but it is hard sometimes, especially when you don't feel well yourself and you can't just put the baby on a shelf. 
In any case I would be very quiet about the boy's age as out here he would be charged immediately and put in jail. It's against the law to have sex with a minor here no matter if it was a mutual thing. 
She has a whole lifetime ahead of her to have a family, 13 is very young to start. 
I just hope everything works out and wish her the very best whatever she chooses to do. Good luck hun.


----------



## Eabha'sMum

missinglink said:


> prgirl_cesca said:
> 
> 
> Sorry not a teen or even a mum myself, I had to comment.
> Jas is right, even starting your periods and having a menstrual cycle means your body is ready to carry a child and give birth, otherwise nature wouldn't have started your periods.
> 
> You'll have to speak to a nurse or doctor about that as it isn't always the case. Would you breed a dog when in heat at six months?
> I know what the old days were but this just isn't the old days. I'm just thinking of the future for the girl, it's hard being tied down with a baby at that age, When your friends are off to dances, parties etc., and you're stuck at home with a baby it gets you down. I've seen teen moms throw their babies out of windows out of sheer frustration when the babies won't stop crying. I love babies, love my daughter but it is hard sometimes, especially when you don't feel well yourself and you can't just put the baby on a shelf.
> In any case I would be very quiet about the boy's age as out here he would be charged immediately and put in jail. It's against the law to have sex with a minor here no matter if it was a mutual thing.
> She has a whole lifetime ahead of her to have a family, 13 is very young to start.
> I just hope everything works out and wish her the very best whatever she chooses to do. Good luck hun.Click to expand...

In truth there are arguments for both. There is anatomical reasons that she would be mature enough physically to carry the baby to term successfully, but this is not generic, just like any woman, no matter age, etc... it will depend on her. emotionally it will be draining, but i think we all accept that no amount of age can make you immune to that, but a good support structure and good planning, can provide her with the support she needs to help her raise her beautiful baby x


----------



## Jas029

missinglink said:


> prgirl_cesca said:
> 
> 
> Sorry not a teen or even a mum myself, I had to comment.
> Jas is right, even starting your periods and having a menstrual cycle means your body is ready to carry a child and give birth, otherwise nature wouldn't have started your periods.
> 
> You'll have to speak to a nurse or doctor about that as it isn't always the case. Would you breed a dog when in heat at six months?
> I know what the old days were but this just isn't the old days. I'm just thinking of the future for the girl, it's hard being tied down with a baby at that age, When your friends are off to dances, parties etc., and you're stuck at home with a baby it gets you down. I've seen teen moms throw their babies out of windows out of sheer frustration when the babies won't stop crying. I love babies, love my daughter but it is hard sometimes, especially when you don't feel well yourself and you can't just put the baby on a shelf.
> In any case I would be very quiet about the boy's age as out here he would be charged immediately and put in jail. It's against the law to have sex with a minor here no matter if it was a mutual thing.
> She has a whole lifetime ahead of her to have a family, 13 is very young to start.
> I just hope everything works out and wish her the very best whatever she chooses to do. Good luck hun.Click to expand...

I was pregnant at 13, had him at 14 and age does not make a good/bad parent. There is bad parents at every age. Yes its quite hard when you're young and missing out on your teenage years but even a woman older then 25 is always going to have to miss out on events with friends because of a baby.
Please, don't discriminate against teen mothers because not all are wonderful parents. My mother had me at 35 and smoke and drank while pregnant with me. I would never do either while pregnant. I don't do either period or plan to as it runs in my family and I know how bad it can effect people.

I don't mean to come on strong. I just don't need someone in a teen section saying certain things about them. Sorry.


----------



## aob1013

I really don't think a discussion into this will end well tbh x


----------



## Jas029

Yeah..


----------



## Jadelm

I wish non-teens wouldn't come into this section offering their negative views on teen pregnancy/parents, that's why we have a specific section in the first place. *sigh*


----------



## honeybun

I know people have their own opinions but the OP is very young and she came here for support from people.Ok legally her being 13 and him 18 isnt right but when i was 14 i got with a 22 year old and even though wasnt preg till 17 me and him had a happy long relationship.I dnt think age matters its the maturity that matters.In the eyes of the law they done wrong and shouldnt have a baby but you can be young and mature enough to have a baby.To the OP plz plz plz make sure you tell your mum or if you cant tell her tell another close member of family they can maybe do that for you.Having a baby can be such hard work at whatever age and you need that support.im gla the dad wants to be their,that shows he is mature enough.As for the people who wonder why he is with her maybe she is mature and he see;s that in her...Ive been in this situation (age wise) and think this girl needs everyones support.

I wish you all the luck in the world im sure your be a fantastic mummy :)


----------



## Nic1107

Oh hun, that's a rough situation for you given the age of the FOB. If you do live in the US- I didn't notice if it was said?- and you let it be known he's the father, he's headed for jail. If you say you don't know who is the father, he'll have no legal rights to the child. The only way it could possibly work I think is if you don't reveal the father's name, then marry him in 5 years and have him adopt the child! But I don't know if that's legal or a loophole or what so you definitely need to talk to your parents and find some professional advice as to how to proceed from here.

I wish you all the best and I hope everything turns out well for you and FOB. :hugs: Congratulations on your pregnancy!


----------



## prgirl_cesca

Jadelm said:


> I wish non-teens wouldn't come into this section offering their negative views on teen pregnancy/parents, that's why we have a specific section in the first place. *sigh*

Is this directed at me? Sorry let me take my barren self away from you lovely lovely girls!

What I was trying to say is *physically* 13 year olds can carry a baby. I wasn't talking about anything emotional, which is a different ballgame.


----------



## Jadelm

It wasn't directed at anyone in particular, just the general tone/direction this thread was going in, it's not my intention to victimise anyone or tell anyone to go away, I just personally find it irritating if people come into the teen section and post with negative views on teen pregnancy as it is likely to offend a lot of people who are hormonal enough as it is and come here for support. xxx


----------



## ktm

im not a teen now BUT!!!! i was when i had my first child at 17 and was planned!!! i dont want to get in a debate about teen pregancy i totally understand how u all feel about ppl commenting on teen pregnancy i was totally the same i didnt want to be counted as a static i set out to prove everyone wrong i went to college for 4 years and brought my daugther up on my own with no help i never went on benefits or got hand outs from anyone i even paid for my daugther to go to private nursery whilst i went to work. now 7 years on i got some good qualification and im still working now as an occupational therapist.

but i will say doing it alone was so hard and even now pregnant with my second child to a fanastic man i still wish id of waited to have a child and if i could do it all over again this would be my first pregnancy. i love my daugther to bits and id never of given her up for the world but even pregnant at 17 was so hard more than u could imagine and i wish i could go into schools and educate young girls on how hard it really is.
im not saying you girls wont cope im sure ull all be fantastic mums/moms but i think the most of u in a few years time will wish u would of waited a few more years to have a baby. just think when your sons/daugthers are born would u really want them to be having babies let alone sex at 13? am sure this girl will do fine with support from her family but 13 is so so so young i know i wouldnt want that for my daugther at 13 :flower:


----------



## amygwen

*Deleted because of hormones!*


----------



## flutterbywing

Amy I agree with your comment, but I think you misdirected it, unless I'm mistaken this is all prgirl_cesca said, and it really wasn't negative at all, not really wanting to get involved just don't want the wrong person getting flamed!



prgirl_cesca said:


> Sorry not a teen or even a mum myself, I had to comment.
> Jas is right, even starting your periods and having a menstrual cycle means your body is ready to carry a child and give birth, otherwise nature wouldn't have started your periods.


----------



## amygwen

flutterbywing said:


> Amy I agree with your comment, but I think you misdirected it, unless I'm mistaken this is all prgirl_cesca said, and it really wasn't negative at all, not really wanting to get involved just don't want the wrong person getting flamed!
> 
> 
> 
> prgirl_cesca said:
> 
> 
> Sorry not a teen or even a mum myself, I had to comment.
> Jas is right, even starting your periods and having a menstrual cycle means your body is ready to carry a child and give birth, otherwise nature wouldn't have started your periods.Click to expand...

Thanks! :thumbup:
I fixed it :) I just woke up from a nap and totally went off on a tangent, hormones!


----------



## laurbagss

Hii... Im Laura, Im 18 years old and pregnant with my second child and an 18 month old little girl. 
I think you should tell your parents, I mean they might go mad at first - I know mine did, but they calm down, its just shock, I doubt they would get your boyfriend charged. 
Hope you have a happy pregnancy :) x


----------



## Desi's_lost

real quick, this is the TEEN PREGNANCY forum and i'm pretty sure it says ONLY pregnant teens are suppose to post, if anyone wanted to get technical. So if you aren't a teen you shouldnt be here in the first place, least of all mentioning the forbidden 'a' word. The reason why there is a teen section in the first place is for younger people with similar life experiences and attitudes to be together and get advice from one another. I'm 18 and even i find it frustrating when my aunt starts in on me, so i imagine it must be intimidating for a scared 13 year old to be faced with the 'aww dear i know better than you' tone that at least i was picking up.
no offence meant to anyone btw, and i'm not attacking anyone. just stating a rule, opinion, and somewhat defending Jadelm.


----------



## JaymeeBee

I was still in high school when I had DD, not near as young as OP, but still young enough that my life was changed so drastically I wasn't ready for it. As a mom it would be hard if my daughter, who will be 13 in a few years, came to me and said she was pregnant, but we would deal with the situation as best we could, because she would need me more than ever if this happened.

Teens don't take what us older ladies are saying as an attack against you, and yes, I realize this forum section was meant for the young ones, but we were teens once too (don't forget) and there is nothing wrong with sharing our thoughts on such a touchy subject.

I wish OP the best of luck and hope she has a SAFE and happy pregnancy and is able to take this huge jump into parenthood without any problems. Babies are big business (as I came to find out) your life will never be the same and you will have to grow up much faster than you will ever imagine.

Good Luck!


----------



## MoonMuffin

Many of you are telling her to get to a doctor asap before telling her mom and are also assuming she's in the US. Here you really can't go to the doctor by yourself at that age, because your still on you parent's insurance which you need to find out what doctors are in network and what exactly is covered, and I didn't even know what insurance company my parents used at that age (also everything get processed and they will get billed for it and see everything that was done anyways). Then there is getting there and the co-pay, etc. etc. So not usually possible.

Telling you parents is the hardest thing, but once it's out its a hug weight off your chest! I had my first at 19 (met my DH at 17 and he's 7 years older then me!) and my 2nd 15 months later :D not nearly as young as you but its terrifying at any age. 
Good luck, let us know how it goes.


----------



## aob1013

@ KTM: what's even the point of saying, would you want your children doing this and that?!

The OP is pregnant, it's done, and so are the rest of us - and I think we are all delighted with the decision to keep our baby's - unplanned or not.


----------



## 3 girlies

im not a teen (i was once lol) but just wanted to wish you all the best in your pregnancy :hugs:


----------



## Trying4ababy

> real quick, this is the TEEN PREGNANCY forum and i'm pretty sure it says ONLY pregnant teens are suppose to post, if anyone wanted to get technical.

I could be wrong and please correct me if I am but I thought the description for this section said it was for teen moms to be and helpful adults??
I take that to mean that any age could post as long as they were trying to be helpful?


----------



## Youngling

Desi's_lost said:


> real quick, this is the TEEN PREGNANCY forum and i'm pretty sure it says ONLY pregnant teens are suppose to post, if anyone wanted to get technical. So if you aren't a teen you shouldnt be here in the first place, least of all mentioning the forbidden 'a' word. The reason why there is a teen section in the first place is for younger people with similar life experiences and attitudes to be together and get advice from one another. I'm 18 and even i find it frustrating when my aunt starts in on me, so i imagine it must be intimidating for a scared 13 year old to be faced with the 'aww dear i know better than you' tone that at least i was picking up.
> no offence meant to anyone btw, and i'm not attacking anyone. just stating a rule, opinion, and somewhat defending Jadelm.

Im 21, does that mean im not allowed to be in here? :shrug:


----------



## Lauraxamy

Wow this thread is starting to get silly, shouldn't we all be just concentrating on the OP before the whole thread gets out of hand and completely OT?


----------



## Lydiarose

I dont think that becoming pregnant at 13 should be congratulated!

For one her mother has every single right to react with anger i certainlly would i would be devastated if it was my daughter!

Secondly what is this about rape?

Im sorry but this sounds absolutly awfull.

I remember being 13 and naive,
but this girl needs to be talking to her parents certainly not on a forum being congratulated!

Having a baby is extremelly hard work its not a doll!

I am 18 and my Oh is 22 and i think were still very young to be having a baby but were certianly mature and old enough to handle it!


In no way do i condone abortions for personal reasons i know how traumatic and heart shattering they are.

But i think you really really need to sit down with your parents and talk about this.

I am not starting a "fight" by any means i actually feel very very sorry for you but being congratulated on becoming pregnant at 13 . . . i just think that is wrong.


Good luck.


----------



## upsy daisy1

yes at 13 she is very young.i have congratulated her on her precious gift she has been sent, not so much for her actions.i think no matter what age a baby is a gift from god.


----------



## JaymeeBee

At 13 I was still into Boy Bands (Backstreet Boys & Nsync to be exact) and sleepovers LOL. We talked about boys and dated in groups, but most of us were still "virgins", however there was 1 or 2 that weren't. 

I hope this thread doesn't get out of hand like some of the other threads I've read.


----------



## Youngling

Lydiarose said:


> I dont think that becoming pregnant at 13 should be congratulated!
> 
> For one her mother has every single right to react with anger i certainlly would i would be devastated if it was my daughter!
> 
> Secondly what is this about rape?
> 
> Im sorry but this sounds absolutly awfull.
> 
> I remember being 13 and naive,
> but this girl needs to be talking to her parents certainly not on a forum being congratulated!
> 
> Having a baby is extremelly hard work its not a doll!
> 
> I am 18 and my Oh is 22 and i think were still very young to be having a baby but were certianly mature and old enough to handle it!
> 
> 
> In no way do i condone abortions for personal reasons i know how traumatic and heart shattering they are.
> 
> But i think you really really need to sit down with your parents and talk about this.
> 
> I am not starting a "fight" by any means i actually feel very very sorry for you but being congratulated on becoming pregnant at 13 . . . i just think that is wrong.
> 
> 
> Good luck.

Well that was abit harsh. I can see this is now going to start another argument, not really what this thread needs but oh well!!!
I feel for the OP, im sure her intentions was not to received comments like this back


----------



## rainbows_x

Youngling said:


> Lydiarose said:
> 
> 
> I dont think that becoming pregnant at 13 should be congratulated!
> 
> For one her mother has every single right to react with anger i certainlly would i would be devastated if it was my daughter!
> 
> Secondly what is this about rape?
> 
> Im sorry but this sounds absolutly awfull.
> 
> I remember being 13 and naive,
> but this girl needs to be talking to her parents certainly not on a forum being congratulated!
> 
> Having a baby is extremelly hard work its not a doll!
> 
> I am 18 and my Oh is 22 and i think were still very young to be having a baby but were certianly mature and old enough to handle it!
> 
> 
> In no way do i condone abortions for personal reasons i know how traumatic and heart shattering they are.
> 
> But i think you really really need to sit down with your parents and talk about this.
> 
> I am not starting a "fight" by any means i actually feel very very sorry for you but being congratulated on becoming pregnant at 13 . . . i just think that is wrong.
> 
> 
> Good luck.
> 
> Well that was abit harsh. I can see this is now going to start another argument, not really what this thread needs but oh well!!!
> I feel for the OP, im sure her intentions was not to received comments like this backClick to expand...

Totally agree. :thumbup:
She's pregnant, there's no changing that, she came here for support, not to be judged.
Also, Lydiarose, you say you are mature enough to handle a baby, how do you know that the OP isn't?


----------



## Jadelm

This is just ridiculous now, the OP hasn't even posted again since her first few posts! Everyone knows it's hard being a young mum so I don't see why everyone is feeling the need to point this out. Fact is she's pregnant, she's keeping her baby and therefore CONGRATULATIONS to her.


----------



## Youngling

But thats the problem with the world at the minute, to many people are so judemental!!
I think maybe people should sit back and actually think about what OP is going through at the moment instead of throwing unessicary comments around
xx


----------



## Lydiarose

I can understand what she must be going through,
Thats why i feel so strongly about this.

I feel extremelly sorry for her.


That is my opinion i felt the need to express it.


----------



## jenny_wren

ffs people make mistakes atleast the op is
taking responsibility im sure she'll make a fab
mum. i know alot of 13 year olds would rather visit
a clinic than become a mum so in all fairness yes
i am going to congratulate her for making an unselfish
decision and i wish her the best of luck :hugs:

xxx​


----------



## Lydiarose

Also i think it is just very very sad,
she should still be playing with barbies not going through this.

And for people to CONGRATULATE HER?

im sorry but i really dont understand how somone could do that.


----------



## Youngling

Sometimes its best to keep ur opinions to urself
xx


----------



## Youngling

I dont think i have congratulated OP yet.

Congratulations hun, I wish u all the best
xx


----------



## rainbows_x

Lydiarose said:


> Also i think it is just very very sad,
> she should still be playing with barbies not going through this.
> 
> And for people to CONGRATULATE HER?
> 
> im sorry but i really dont understand how somone could do that.

But she IS going through this and needs support.
Not to be told she shouldn't be congratulated.
She is doing an amazing thing bringing her baby up, she SHOULD be congratulated.


----------



## jenny_wren

Lydiarose said:


> Also i think it is just very very sad,
> she should still be playing with barbies not going through this.
> 
> And for people to CONGRATULATE HER?
> 
> im sorry but i really dont understand how somone could do that.

ive never seen a 12/13 yr old playing with barbies

my sister's 12 and she certainly doesn't play with dolls
she's more concerned about music and boys!​


----------



## Lydiarose

Can i just say that in NO WAY am i condoning her for keeping her baby She is doing a very brave thing to bring a baby up at 13 and not doing otherwise.

I just hope she knows what shes doing . . .


----------



## jenny_wren

rainbows_x said:


> Lydiarose said:
> 
> 
> Also i think it is just very very sad,
> she should still be playing with barbies not going through this.
> 
> And for people to CONGRATULATE HER?
> 
> im sorry but i really dont understand how somone could do that.
> 
> But she IS going through this and needs support.
> Not to be told she shouldn't be congratulated.
> She is doing an amazing thing bringing her baby up, she SHOULD be congratulated.Click to expand...

well said :flower: xx​


----------



## Jadelm

Lydiarose said:


> And for people to CONGRATULATE HER?
> 
> im sorry but i really dont understand how somone could do that.

Making digs at people who are wishing her well won't get you very far hun, when you're openly insulting people then I have to agree that it's probably best to keep your opinions to yourself.


----------



## jenny_wren

Lydiarose said:


> Can i just say that in NO WAY am i condoning her for keeping her baby She is doing a very brave thing to bring a baby up at 13 and not doing otherwise.
> 
> I just hope she knows what shes doing . . .

loads of first time mums dont know what they're doing
she'll learn like everyone else does

some 30 year olds dont have a clue what to expect

im sure she'll be fine :thumbup: xx​


----------



## Lydiarose

jenny_wren said:


> Lydiarose said:
> 
> 
> Also i think it is just very very sad,
> she should still be playing with barbies not going through this.
> 
> And for people to CONGRATULATE HER?
> 
> im sorry but i really dont understand how somone could do that.
> 
> ive never seen a 12/13 yr old playing with barbies
> 
> my sister's 12 and she certainly doesn't play with dolls
> she's more concerned about music and boys!​Click to expand...


Why are you trying to pick little things to start an argument on?
I was behaving much older than i should have done at 13 years old due to my parents breaking up i lost that sense of security.
I can remember how niave and immature i was i thought i was so grown up at the time.

IT HORRIFIES me to think how i would have coped at 13 years old with a baby and not just me anyone.

She needs to talk to her parents.


----------



## Youngling

Im 21 and dont really know what Im doing. Iv never looked after a baby before.
Im sure ill be fine though as will OP. Its a learning curve for all of us and Im sure we will all be great mums regardless of our age
xx


----------



## Lauraxamy

Lydiarose said:


> Also i think it is just very very sad,
> she should still be playing with barbies not going through this.
> 
> And for people to CONGRATULATE HER?
> 
> im sorry but i really dont understand how somone could do that.

People are congratulating her because at any age pregnancy is something amazing and to be celebrated, she may only be 13 but that doesn't mean she should have people judging her and telling her it's wrong and going on about the age of her boyfriend, she's been brave and asked for support not for people to be negative, I thought we were meant to be support girls on here not put them down?


----------



## jenny_wren

Lydiarose said:


> jenny_wren said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lydiarose said:
> 
> 
> Also i think it is just very very sad,
> she should still be playing with barbies not going through this.
> 
> And for people to CONGRATULATE HER?
> 
> im sorry but i really dont understand how somone could do that.
> 
> ive never seen a 12/13 yr old playing with barbies
> 
> my sister's 12 and she certainly doesn't play with dolls
> she's more concerned about music and boys!​Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why are you trying to pick little things to start an argument on?
> I was behaving much older than i should have done at 13 years old due to my parents breaking up i lost that sense of security.
> I can remember how niave and immature i was i thought i was so grown up at the time.
> 
> IT HORRIFIES me to think how i would have coped at 13 years old with a baby and not just me anyone.
> 
> She needs to talk to her parents.Click to expand...

she does need to yea

but 12/13 year old aren't babies most are quite grown up
i've seen them bring babies up and do cracking job

i think the op should be given a chance
i think what's she doing is a wonderful thing and it will
be hard becoming a new mum its hard no matter what the age
is but like i said she'll learn :flower:

xxx​


----------



## Lydiarose

I am 18 Oh is 22 and both of us are new to all this and have alot to learn but the difference is we are both ADULTS.

I was taken advantage of very seriouslly at 13 by somone who was 19 years old,
and i have never ever got over it.

I thought he loved me i thought i was all grown up,
and i brings me to tears even writing about it.

I remember how heartbroken my parents were how they blamed themselves,

and i thank god that somthing as serious as pregnancy didnt come out of it.

To me this is a very serious situation that needs adult input she needs her parents she still needs looking after.

Her name is "regretful" does that not say somthing?

and talking about names??

I just do not think she is taking this seriouslly what so ever when in reality it is.


----------



## Croc-O-Dile

Why is this conversation even still going on? Isn't it obvious that we've already scared her away? There's no point in this even being open anymore because it's just a post for people to argue over. :nope:


----------



## Lauraxamy

Croc-O-Dile said:


> Why is this conversation even still going on? Isn't it obvious that we've already scared her away? There's no point in this even being open anymore because it's just a post for people to argue over. :nope:

Exactly! It's a shame that people are argueing over it though.


----------



## Jadelm

Croc-O-Dile said:


> Why is this conversation even still going on? Isn't it obvious that we've already scared her away? There's no point in this even being open anymore because it's just a post for people to argue over. :nope:

 Agreed x


----------



## aob1013

I agree with you Ally. Like I said, what's the point in saying, well you shouldn't have had sex or, you are too young bla bla - it's happened, done, move on - let's help SUPPORT her rather than make her feel bad about a situation she probably already feels bad about.

LR I remember when you called me a 'know it all teenager' - you are younger than I am :roll:

Anyway, congratulations OP, we are here to support you xxxx


----------



## polo_princess

I think this thread has run its course now so theres no need for it to continue, the OP hasnt even returned.

For the record, *anyone* is welcome to post in this section as long as they are offering some constrctive input, yes it is a section for the teens, but that doesnt mean anyone else may not have some advice to offer

Thread now closed


----------

